#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco - Linksys X2000

## Mecum_OPS

Boa tarde pessoal, eu tenho um link de 35MB da GVT (utilizo o famigerado Power Box), eu gostaria de saber se tem como fazer alguma configuração para que eu possa utilizar o meu cisco X2000 para discar a minha internet, assim eu aposentaria o PB, tendo em vista que não consigo configurar nada neste modem da GVT.

Valeu!

----------


## wdnc5

Olá,
amigo poste ai a versão da firmware do seu power box se for a versão antiga tem como efetuar o desbloqueio dele e colocar ele em modo bridge.

abraços...

----------


## Mecum_OPS

> Olá,
> amigo poste ai a versão da firmware do seu power box se for a versão antiga tem como efetuar o desbloqueio dele e colocar ele em modo bridge.
> 
> abraços...


O meu PB está na versão 8388, tentei algumas coisas nele mas sem sucesso.

----------


## rogfanther

Se o modem da GVT não deixar você mudar pra bridge, e já for a versão nova que tá difícil de craquear, daí só arranjando outro modem VDSL, já que sua conexão é de 35MB.

----------


## Mecum_OPS

> Se o modem da GVT não deixar você mudar pra bridge, e já for a versão nova que tá difícil de craquear, daí só arranjando outro modem VDSL, já que sua conexão é de 35MB.


Pelo visto não tem jeito mesmo, vou ter que arrumar outro modem, vocês sabem onde eu encontro e se tem algum para indicar?

----------


## rogfanther

Dê uma olhada pelo forum, o pessoal parece gostar bastante de um da Comtrend. No ML tem, só não é muito barato. Se o seu problema é não poder mudar o ip, ou desconfia da segurança do dito cujo, também pode colocar um roteador comunzinho ( tipo um DIR-100 da D-Link por exemplo ) entre o modem da GVT e a sua rede.

----------

